# Scanner hp scanjet 4600 [UNSOLVED]

## bumpert

Hi, i found on the sane homepage that my scanner isn't supported. Is there another thing like sane that could support it? or can i use a default scanner to support mine? Is someone can answer me?

thxLast edited by bumpert on Fri May 06, 2005 10:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yngwin

I'm afraid that for the time being we can basically forget about support for most HP scanners.

----------

## bumpert

oh  :Sad: 

very bad....

if someone have a solution or when the hp will be support, you could post here

thx for help

----------

## yngwin

Let's bug HP about it. I can't believe that there are excellent drivers for their printers, but they won't help making drivers for their scanners... They're losing a customer here.

----------

## bumpert

i wrote a mail to us about linux drivers

----------

## bumpert

that gave nothing, hp don't and won't do any linux support, they refer me to the sane project homepage

so i'll wait for soemone to made one

thx

----------

## Dracnor

This site is developing some drivers for 4400C, 4470C, 3570, and 3500C.  Still in development, and I'm not sure what chipset your scanner uses, but this may help you.  http://home.foni.net/~johanneshub/

----------

## bumpert

i'll give a check at home and give you feedback on it

thx

----------

## bumpert

ok thx, i wrote a mail to the dev to see if i could make some test with my scanner for him/her

thx

----------

## bumpert

still no answer, resend a mail

if somebody have new help

thx

----------

## bumpert

ok, i'll stop searching informations for now, if somebody have information in the future, please post something here, thx

----------

## bumpert

it's been more than 1 year i posted this. Nobody have new information? Sane still doesn't support it...  :Sad: 

----------

## bumpert

Another four months without any answer. Any idea someone?  :Smile: 

----------

## bumpert

Hi found a thread http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/sane-devel/2004-September/012078.html about 2 years ago telling that this scanner have few possibility to be supported...

I sent a mail to the http://home.foni.net/~johanneshub/ to ask if any news about my scanner model.

It's really annoying that i can't use my scanner under Linux since i have it (i bought it when i was under Windows so no matter, next time, i'll check if the model is supported under linux...).

ANy ideas? News about this?

Thx a lot

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *Quote:*   

>  Nobody have new information?

 

I found

http://stef.dev.free.fr/sane/rts8891/index.html

----------

